# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خستگی در مطالعه

## mohamad1378

سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من هر وقت میشینم درس بخونم انگار اصلا هیچ  انرژی ندارم حتی حال ندارم بشینم چکار کنم؟ صبح بیشتر این جوری میشم

----------


## a.ka

روزه ای؟

----------


## mohamad1378

> روزه ای؟


نه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من هر وقت میشینم درس بخونم انگار اصلا هیچ  انرژی ندارم حتی حال ندارم بشینم چکار کنم؟ صبح بیشتر این جوری میشم


تا حالا شب امتحانی بودی ؟
با خودت بگو 5 دیقه تستی درس میخونم اگه حس و حالش بود ادامه میدم اگه نه میذارم کنار کتابو .

----------


## mohamad1378

> تا حالا شب امتحانی بودی ؟
> با خودت بگو 5 دیقه تستی درس میخونم اگه حس و حالش بود ادامه میدم اگه نه میذارم کنار کتابو .


نه هیچ وقت شب امتحان نبودم یعنی چی 5 دیقه تست کار کنم

----------


## politician

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من هر وقت میشینم درس بخونم انگار اصلا هیچ  انرژی ندارم حتی حال ندارم بشینم چکار کنم؟ صبح بیشتر این جوری میشم


​احتمالا کم خونی داری بایدآزمایش خون بدی

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

شنیدم قرص آهن خوبه 
اگره همه این ها حاشیس

----------


## politician

> شنیدم قرص آهن خوبه 
> اگره همه این ها حاشیس


قرص آهن که نمیشه الکی خورد چون ممکنه تالاسمی مینورباشه ودرمان پذیرنباشه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نه هیچ وقت شب امتحان نبودم یعنی چی 5 دیقه تست کار کنم


اون تست نه این تست !
یعنی به خودت بگو 5 دیقه میرم درس میخونم بعد از 5 دیقه هم تصمیم میگیرم که ادامه بدم یا نه .

----------


## Healer

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من هر وقت میشینم درس بخونم انگار اصلا هیچ  انرژی ندارم حتی حال ندارم بشینم چکار کنم؟ صبح بیشتر این جوری میشم


ف
فقط میتونم بگم شدیدا ‌همدردیم
شاید انگیزه ای واسه ادامه نداری

----------


## Amin-jh

داش مطمنی میخای کنکور بدی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohamad1378

> ف
> فقط میتونم بگم شدیدا ‌همدردیم
> شاید انگیزه ای واسه ادامه نداری


نه این که بعضی ساعتا باشه ها همیشه کلا سطح انرژیم انگار نصف بقیه

----------


## Healer

> نه این که بعضی ساعتا باشه ها همیشه کلا سطح انرژیم انگار نصف بقیه


یه چکاب برو حتما
من رفتم گف هر ‌چی ویتامین هست کم داری  :Yahoo (4):  آهن و فسفر و کلسیمم با بعضی پروتئین ها کم داری  :Yahoo (4):  میشه گفت خونم اصلا نداری  :Yahoo (4): 
طفلک هنگ بود چطوری زندم قد یه جعبه دارو نوشت ‌واسم ولی زیاد بود فقط آهنشو‌اونم بعضی وقتا ‌میخورم یکم بهترم

----------


## arisa

از ضعفه شاید .. بدن به خصوص زمان مطالعه به انرژی مضاعفی نیاز داره ...مخصوصا این که صبحه یه مدت رو تغذیتون کار کنید ببینید برطرف می شه

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من هر وقت میشینم درس بخونم انگار اصلا هیچ  انرژی ندارم حتی حال ندارم بشینم چکار کنم؟ صبح بیشتر این جوری میشم


خوب ببین چی کم داری!

1)خواب
2)تغذیه
3)انگیزه
.........
اینجوری که نمیشه کمکت کرد! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Egotist

گفتنیارو دوستان گفتن

ولی من احساس میکنم از گشادیسم مزمنه : )))

خسته شدی برو بخواب !

والا .

چه معنی میده ادم تو خستگی درس بخونه .

فشار نیار رو خودت . مخصوص خواب اول تابستونی ! اخ اخ

----------


## Amiiin

بهانه بهانه بهانه و دیگر هیچ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

دلیلت از درس خوندن چیه؟ 
ادما خیلی وقتا یادشون میره چرا و واسه چی تو چ راهایی میرن..باید از اول بنویسن و بخونن وقتایی ک کم میارن یا اگه بشه زیاد کنن دلایل رو اما هرکدوم قوییی 

درس خوندن رو با درسای مورد علاقه ات شروع کن یا شروعت خوب باشه 
یا 
درسای سخت ک علاقه نداری رو بخون و بدون که وقتی ب درسای مورد علاقه ات میرسی که اینارو رد کرده باشی 

ی جورایی واسه خودت یه مسیر مشخص کن

----------


## rezagmi

> شنیدم قرص آهن خوبه 
> اگره همه این ها حاشیس


ی بیماری nتا علت میتونه داشته باشه الکی دارو مصرف نکنیم
تا به طرف میگی کم خونی داری میره b12تزریق میکنه :Yahoo (101): میگی چشمت ضعیفه میره هویج میخره کیلو کیلو آب هویج میکشه میخوره :Yahoo (68): 
مورد بوده برداشته بچه رو از آلمان آورده ایران که اونجا پزشک ها میگن لازم نیست لوزه عمل بشه با دارو خوب میشه عملش کنید برگردیم آلمان :Yahoo (77): 
نکنید برادر من نکنید!!خود درمانی و پافشاری بر داروی تجویزی عمه و عمو و خاله و شوهر خاله دختر دایی پسر عموی همسایه نتیجه عکس میده بدبخت میشید :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Milad98

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من هر وقت میشینم درس بخونم انگار اصلا هیچ  انرژی ندارم حتی حال ندارم بشینم چکار کنم؟ صبح بیشتر این جوری میشم


*میتونه هردلیلی داشته باشه
از لحاظ تغذیه ای مشکل داشته باشی
ساعت خواب تنظیم نباشه 
سابقه درس خوندن نداشته باشی 
انگیزه نداشته باشی
و
.
.
.
دکتر برو
خودت یکم فکر کن 


من خودم مشکل انگیزه دارم.*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> ی بیماری nتا علت میتونه داشته باشه الکی دارو مصرف نکنیم
> تا به طرف میگی کم خونی داری میره b12تزریق میکنهمیگی چشمت ضعیفه میره هویج میخره کیلو کیلو آب هویج میکشه میخوره
> مورد بوده برداشته بچه رو از آلمان آورده ایران که اونجا پزشک ها میگن لازم نیست لوزه عمل بشه با دارو خوب میشه عملش کنید برگردیم آلمان
> نکنید برادر من نکنید!!خود درمانی و پافشاری بر داروی تجویزی عمه و عمو و خاله و شوهر خاله دختر دایی پسر عموی همسایه نتیجه عکس میده بدبخت میشید


پس بازار دکترا داغ کنیم :Yahoo (4): (شوخی)

----------


## rezagmi

> پس بازار دکترا داغ کنیم(شوخی)


خوب بلی :Yahoo (4): 
البته دکترا هم زیاد از همین کارها میکنن
ی پلاستیک پر دارو مینویسن تا نهایتا یکی اثر کنه دیگه بخصوص وقتی بیمار از پذیرش رفتن به آزمایشگاه سر باز میزنه
چاره چیه؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> خوب بلی
> البته دکترا هم زیاد از همین کارها میکنن
> ی پلاستیک پر دارو مینویسن تا نهایتا یکی اثر کنه دیگه بخصوص وقتی بیمار از پذیرش رفتن به آزمایشگاه سر باز میزنه
> چاره چیه؟


تو به خاطر این حرفت پشیمون میشی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (110): 
(سریال جومونگ)

----------

